# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) linked to gut bacteria - DigitalJournal.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/b_UdbLaNvhB6hM/6.jpgMedical Daily<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) linked to gut bacteria**DigitalJournal.com*Athens - The causes of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* have challenged scientists for decades. Some new research draws a strong link between *IBS* and the population of bacteria in the human gut. A new scientific study suggests that an overgrowth of bacteria in *...*'*Irritable Bowel* Linked To Gut Bacteria, Definitively'<nobr>Medical News Today</nobr>*Irritable bowel syndrome* clearly linked to gut bacteria<nobr>Science Daily (press release)</nobr>*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Linked to Gut Bacteria Growth<nobr>Medical Daily</nobr><nobr>*all 10 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

